# [Q] - "How to" on following posts



## BillLee3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure if this should be here or somewhere else or what...

Can anyone tell me how to best "follow" interesting posts that are not my own? Better if on either XDA android app or tapatalk android app, but interested even if in Chrome/Firefox/IE....

Examples:
1) A new ROM is out and I want to be notified immediately if the original poster modifies the original post to have a new version. I do NOT want to be notified everytime someone chimes in "Now how do you flash a ROM, again?".

2) Someone's got a thread talking about how to do xxx. I reply on the thread with a "OK, but I'm seeing zzz rather than yyy like you're saying. What do I do?" Would like to get a notification that someone tells me to do something about it or responds to my post in any way. Would likely be interested in anything the original poster has to say about the thread. Would NOT want to be immediately notified everytime somebody else chimes into the post with "Love the weather in FL!"


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Have you checked out the MOD MOD Section section of this site? You can follow your ROM of choice and it will get a notification when there is an update to it. From there you can like to the forum of choice.


----------



## BillLee3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thought, "Oh, that'd be cool!" when I read you response, but I think I'm a little too far out in front of the Modifications section. I've got a Galaxy Nexus and none of the new ROMs coming out for it have made it to the modifications section yet....

Will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone can submit them, I did one for a dev. Then you could just follow that thread. Not ideal but possibly a work around


----------

